# Toro 721E 4 stroke - pull cord rips out of hand when trying to start



## Finetoy (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a point when pulling the pull cord there is some type of restriction that makes the cord hard to pull thus ripping the cord out of my hand. The cord just stops coming out of the machine due to restriction. It will eventually release as long as I go slow. The machine is 3 years young. Could this be an exhaust valve adjustment. I have not tried it with the spark plug removed. It does run via electric start as long as it’s not in the stuck position. Any ideas guys?

thank you


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

When it runs, does it run good? That might eliminate the flywheel key as the culprit.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a similar problem with one of my pressure washers. On my engine, Honda GX390, failure of the automatic compression release is relatively common. 

Repair is straightforward but involves replacing the camshaft, which is fairly far inside. In my case, I am willing to pre-position the crank just before the "hard spot" and then brace myself and pull with all my might. It always starts without too much hassle, and as little as I run that particular engine -- typically twice a year -- I'm just going to live with it that way. The correct fix would be to replace the camshaft.

I looked up Toro 721E and turned that into maybe model 38753, which does have a similar mechanism (camshaft 139-0733) that looks like this:










Based on my GX390 experience, I'll posit that perhaps yours may have a similar failed automatic compression release mechanism.

I do not feel that adjusting valve lash is going to make a significant difference.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Like said, could be the flywheel key, could also be fuel in the cylinder due to fuel leaking past the needle and seat (carb). 
To aid in diagnosing, check your oil level, any strong smell of fuel? Next time, pull your spark plug before pulling it over, (be sure key is off before pulling it over). Keep an eye out for a spray of fuel when you do give it a yank.
The compression release that Al posted above is but another 'could be', you'll have to spend some time diagnosing.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

I've not seen a sheared flywheel key on a horizontal crank engine.


----------

